# sydenham(2044) broadband problem



## internetdump (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi everyone
I'm new to sydney and will be moving to a new house (6X unwins bridge road,Sydenham,NSW, 2044).I am trying to find a good ISP for me and i hope i could find some help here.
i dont play online games but watch a lot of video (youtube, dramas, and you know=]) and have a quite heavy duty. Seems the only ISP is TPG which has an exchange in newtown which is RIDICULOUSLY SLOW and even slower in peak hour. which ISP will provide the fastest internet service? Will using a good router helps?
Thank you soooooo much


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I recommend you remove your full address from here. Why not Google whirlpool broadband choice heaps of forums and comparison charts for broadband everywhere

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Jim2016 (Mar 24, 2016)

agree with @chicken999 ... whirpool forums has a good forum dedicated to this sort of stuff I'm sure there will be knowledgeable people there that can help.
What about Cable Modem option ? do you have foxtel point in the house? if so, you can get cable modem, which is A LOT more stable than ADSL broadband.


----------

